# Painting New Interior Doors



## grommeck99 (Mar 15, 2010)

Hello. I'm new to the forum....so I appreciate everyone's advice in advance.

I am a typical DIY'er....would rather do it myself than pay someone.

I recently bought all new interior doors for my house....just picked them up yesterday. I have 7 pre-hung and 14 bi-fold closet doors...all textured 3 panel pre-primed from the factory. Also will be replacing all the trim around the doors...

Now it's time to paint and install. I'm looking for advice on how to proceed....I'm torn which way to go. I have done a lot of research and everyone I talk to says something different. I talk to one guy and he says roll everything with a foam roller, talk to another and he says spray everything first and then install. 

I would rather not rent a sprayer as I don't think I have room for all the doors and trim to do it in one day. Thinking about that new Milwaukee sprayer at HD for $279? Any thoughts on this? Or should I look for a airless specific sprayer on Craigslist and then resell when I'm done? I don't have a problem buying a spryer if that the right thing to do....but wouldn't mind saving the money if I can get away with roller and brush? 

I'm fine with rolling everything if I thought I would get a smooth finish.....I'm in no rush. If I go this route I assume the right thing to do is to install the door first then remove the slab and paint everything?

Also....what paint should I use? Do I need to prime again over the factory primer? Home Depot guy says I should use the Behr Ultra paint and primer. I think I would rather go the old fashion way and prime again if necessary and go with a quality topcoat?

Again....I thank you for your advise in advance.


----------



## Windows (Feb 22, 2010)

Spraying definitely gives you the nicest finish, but doors are a tough first spraying project. I would stick to brush and roller, and unless you are a fanatic about the finish, I would use a 4" napped mini roller rather than a foam roller. The foams do give close to a spray finish, but it is hard to distribute the paint evenly with them. You could also use the brush alone. With textured doors this can look sharp, although it takes more time.

In terms of technique, start by brushing the moulding on the interior of a panel (be sure to brush out any paint that builds up on the rails), and then move to the flat portion of the interior brushing against the grain to distribute paint, but always end with the grain. Next paint the middle vertical rails, followed by the 3 short horizontal rails, and complete the door with the two long side vertical rails. If the doors are different colors on either side, be sure to paint the hinged edge the outside of the door color, and the handle edge the inside of the door color. 

As for the trim, I would paint it one coat on 2x4s, install it, fill holes and caulk, and then second coat it. You do not need to to prime over the factory prime, but i would definitely sand everything with a soft/medium sanding sponge. In places where you sand off the primer, it might not be bad idea to re-prime.

Use a good quality paint and do yourself a favor and get a good quality brush too. It will make the application easier and the results better. A $20 brush can last a DIYer the rest of their life if they take care of it.


----------



## grommeck99 (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks for the response......sounds like I should just stick to rolling them out..

What type of paint do you recommend? Oil based or a latex? Is there a particular brand name that you have used and like?

Thanks again...


----------



## Windows (Feb 22, 2010)

I am having good experiences with Sherwin Williams at the moment and plan on sticking with them. Unquestionably, go with a water based paint. I have found a hard finish like melamine or enamel is best for trim and doors.


----------



## Kevin M. (Nov 26, 2009)

grommeck99 said:


> Hello. I'm new to the forum....so I appreciate everyone's advice in advance.
> 
> I am a typical DIY'er....would rather do it myself than pay someone.
> 
> ...


Check out this vid.... Good stuff! :thumbsup:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQcveW6bCOY&feature=related


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

What ever you do , go to a real paint store,Sherwin Williams, Ben Moore,Duron. Pittsburgh,etc, and get their top of the line semi gloss latex, you will not regret it.


----------



## PaintinNC (Feb 20, 2010)

Try the new Sherwin Williams Waterborne Modified Alkyd, the best of both worlds. Low odor and water clean up and it paint and levels like an oil based paint. Brush it out kinda thick and watch it lay down real smooth. It is more expensive than HD crap, but that stuff is just that, CRAP!


----------



## Kevin M. (Nov 26, 2009)

PaintinNC said:


> Try the new Sherwin Williams Waterborne Modified Alkyd, the best of both worlds. Low odor and water clean up and it paint and levels like an oil based paint. Brush it out kinda thick and watch it lay down real smooth. It is more expensive than HD crap, but that stuff is just that, CRAP!


Is that product urethane? Retail per gallon? It sound like cabinet coat?


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

PaintinNC said:


> Try the new Sherwin Williams Waterborne Modified Alkyd, the best of both worlds. Low odor and water clean up and it paint and levels like an oil based paint. Brush it out kinda thick and watch it lay down real smooth. It is more expensive than HD crap, but that stuff is just that, CRAP!


*I used this SW product based upon many recommendations here and elsewhere - base, crown, doors, door trim - whole house remodel. Somewhat expense ($40-$50 something a gallon) but well worth it! Flows out and looks great.*

Here's a trick I was recently taught - put a couple nails in each end of a door, with about 2" left extending - then place the door flat across saw horses with the nails hanging it on the saw horses. Easy to turn over and handle by the nails, no door surface resting where you can't paint it, etc.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

If you install them first, label each and every hinge and pin. They are all different! If you mix barrels or leafs, they will change the reveal!

Be safe, Gary


----------



## grommeck99 (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks everyone for you valuable feedback. I was actually a local paint store yesterday and the guy recommended that Sherwin Williams Waterborne Modified Alkyd, he said it's the stuff. So....I'm gonna try that on scrap bi-fold door I have that is identical to what I just bought....just the wrong panel design. Hopefully it turns out and I can prove to the wife we don't need to spray...:thumbsup:


----------



## 3 dogs (Jun 28, 2010)

*spray?*

I am just trying to remember when the wife last insisted that I do something in a way that required my purchasing a new tool......by all means, buy the sprayer. You can decide later whether to spray or roll. :whistling2:


----------



## housepaintingny (Jul 25, 2009)

Spraying them is not necessary if you don't want to. If you can paint them at your leisure then rolling and brushing will work and you will still achieve great results. Use a quality brush, mohair mini roller, quality paints, the SW alkyd/water base is a good paint to use for doors, as previously mentioned. The only time we really spray doors is if there are a lot of them, if they are metal, or if they are aluminum.


----------

